# Sobre Transformadores  de Corriente



## fdesergio (Nov 12, 2007)

Alguien sabe como se calculan? como construirlos? me sirven datos, formulas, lo que sea, de antemano gracias


----------



## fvillafa (Nov 12, 2007)

Hola, aquí mismo en este foro hay algo ojalá te ayude:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/

Saludos desde Venezuela


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 12, 2007)

Gracias por los datos, pero lo que busco son para Transformadores de Corriente no de Tension que son los que hay en los links, los transformador de corriente se colocan en serie con una carga y en su salida aparece una corriente proporcional a la corriente por su primario, este se usa generalmente para tomar medidas cuando la corriente a medir directamente es muy alta, con el transformador se "baja" esa corriente y se mide, gracias de todas maneras, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 12, 2007)

Se calculan como un transformadorrmadir normal y corriente.

I1/I2 = N1/N2

No hay secretos, aunque la forma mas sencilla es utilizando  una carga.

Yo lo haria asi:

Busca un nucleo de ferrita suficientemente grande para hacer dos bobinados separados fisicamente.

En el primario arrollas 5 espiras
En el segundario unas 20 espiras y en paralelo una resistencia de 1k.

Ahora  coges una bombilla de 100W y la pones en serie y a calcular se ha dicho

I1=P/V=100/220V=.A

I1/I2=N1/N2 -> I2=(I1/N2)* N1=.A
Vsalida=R*I2=1k*I2=  .V

en teoria es el valor que deberias medir en el secundario del transformador.


El cable del primario debe ser gordo y aislado con funda, 1 mm hasta unos 2A.
El secundario puede ser hilo esmaltado de pequeña seccion ya que circularan unos pocos miliamperios.

Al bobinarlo si lo haces en un toroide recuerda en hacer una primera capa de cinta sobre el torodide, no bobines nunca directamente. 

Ya nos comentaras como van las pesquisas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 12, 2007)

A ver si esto te sirve

http://www.tecnicsuport.com/index.p...ores_intensitat/definiciones/definiciones.htm


----------



## fdesergio (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok, gracias por las respuestas, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 14, 2007)

Hola a todos.la duda que me trae por aca como se imaginaran se refiere a transformadores.

Tengo un transformador que funciona con 220V.(Primario) y 12V.(Secundario)

En cazo de que desee invertir su funcionamiento es decir introducir 220V. en el Secundario, esto pofria dañar altransformador.tendria que aumentar la cantidad de hierro en el nucleo.que voltaje se obtendria a la salida?

Desde ya muchas gracias a quien pueda ayudar

[E]lvys!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2007)

Pueden ocurrir 3 cosas
1) Que se queme el transformador
2) Que se quemen los fusibles, salte el termomagnetico, dejes sin energia parte de la ciudad.
3) Ambas anteriores

Si el transformador NO tuviera una relacion de transformadorrmacion tan alta 220-12, seria reversible.
Por ejemplo un transformador de 220-200 puede a funcionar al revez.


----------



## Electricista (Dic 1, 2007)

Para calcular un transformador de corriente tienes primero que identificar el uso que le vas a dar, o es solo para un amperimetro,  o instrumentos que necesiten alta precision, o es para protección, o para compensacion en cuadratura de generador...la potencia en *va* total con que va a trabajar considerando los aparatos y conductores que van a unir los trasformadores con los equipos...todo esto va a servirte para tener idea la seccion del nucleo, las vueltas del primario y secundario (relacion de trasformacion) y el calibre del alambre......recuerda que mientras un transformador su precision ou potencia sea mayor es muy peligroso que el circuito este abierto...siempre que no se use deveran estar en corto...

Carlos Alberto-Brasil


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 2, 2007)

Gracias nuevamente Fogonazo a Ti tambien Electricista....

Que deje sin energia parte de mi ciudad es imposible porq toda la red electrica de mi ciudad esta muy bien protegida...sin energia va a quedar mi casa

Mi objetivo es contruir un transformador 220V(primario) y 2000 (secundario)..pero no tengo idea de las dimenciones que debe tener el núcleo ni el calibre del alambre ni la cantidad de vueltas de cada debanado....

Agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

Si no estas practico en fabricar transformadores, te veo complicado, 2000 VCA no es moco de pavo.
Intenta conseguir un transformador de microndas (1000VCA) o de luz de neon, este ultimo te dara unos respetables 15000VCA.

Si insistes en fabricarlo tu, busca calculadores de transformadores en el foro

Que corriente necesitas ?

Edit: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 2, 2007)

Lo que pretendo es construir un transformador que me entregue aproximadamente 2000VCC.. para alimentar una bobina tesla... no se si recuerdas... pero me ayudaste con lo de la bobina de encendido...y por eso quiero construir un generador de alta tension... para alimentarla..por eso no quiero construir una bobina si no tengo con que alimentarla...no insisto en fabricarlo pero bueno trato de hacer lo que puedo para acercarme mas a la ciencia aunque sea algo peligroso...


Gracias por todo Fogo!


----------



## psicodelico (Dic 3, 2007)

Elvis, si tu transformador es de 2000V no le tengas miedo, podrás construirlo, todavía es "baja tensión", no tiene secreto alguno, es importante que nos digas de cuantos amper debe ser éste transformador, p.e. 220v 10A, lo que sería 2200va de potencia.
Olvidate de esa idea tuya de agarrar un transformador de 220v/12v, porque lo quemas, resulta que aumenta tremendamente la corriente de "vacio", a valores superiores a los tolerables por al alambre de la bobina alimentada, pasa que el hierro del núcleo se satura, eso si no falla por destrucción de la aislacion, ahora serían, 4033,33v/220v.
Pega el grito por cualquier cosa, me intereza eso de las bobinas/generadores Tesla.
¿No podes empezar con una bobina ya construida? como puede ser la de un sistema de encendido de los viejos motores, por ahi encontre páginas/url con este asunto...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Elvis! : En alguna parte del foro alguien comento como hacer una bobina de tesla con una bobina de encendido de automovil + un dimmer + un capacitor de poliester.
Este principio es similar a lo que diseño Tesla, trata de encontrar este comentario.


----------



## angel_ubuntu (Dic 15, 2007)

aqui les dejo unos pequenos calculos faciles que funcionan:
medir el centro del transformador ancho* largo (cm) luego lomultiplicas por 0.0289 ese resultado es una k.
si quieres 110 voltios
divides 110 entre esa k y te dara el numero de espiras cualquier voltage entre esa k te dara el numerod e espiras. para  el calibre de alambre usa i=v/r te dara la corrientr buca en la tabla que calibre de alambre sopoprta esta corriente y listo..
espero le sirva de ayuda. estos calculos son perfectos.


----------



## Adolfoe (Dic 16, 2008)

Es cierto que puedo conseguir transformadores de corriente de una fuete de PC. Yo desarmé una pero lo único que he visto son transformadores toroidales. 

-Si es cierto que en una fuente se pueden conseguir. Cuales son, me podrían mostrar una imágen de un transformador de corriente en una fuente de PC.

-En que otros artículos podría conseguir un transformador de corriente. No es mucha tampoco, lo más que ocupo medir es como 1A rms.

Disculpen mi ignorancia.  ops: 

Gracias


----------



## angel_ubuntu (Dic 16, 2008)

en las electonicas venden algo muy sencillo un pequeno transformador el cual dependediendo de la corriente que este pasando por este da un voltaje en la salida..


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 17, 2008)

Aca esta una foto de una fuente de PC..Los principales transformadores en este tipo de fuentes son:..El que se encuentra conectado a los transistores de potencia y el que esta mas cerca de las salidas de tension..El primero de ellos es un transformador de ferrita con la convencional forma de E y el otro es un toroidal

Un saludo!


----------



## fernandob (Dic 17, 2008)

hola elvis, el concepto que tu quieres y que preguntas desde la pagina uno es errado.

si bien en teoria la relacion de tranbsformacion se mantiene el problema es la cosnstruccion de el transformador:

si tomas un transformador de 220 a 12v y le metes 220 v del lado de 12v o currira lo siguiente:

1 -- como la impedancia del lado de 12v es muy baja haras un corto

2 suponiendo que no hagas un corto el problema es que esos 220v induciran del otro lado 220 * 220/12V
el asunto es que el barniz aislante de ese transformador no es para soportar Kv de tension asi que se pinchara como mucho en unos pocos segundos.

cada cosa es para cada cosa y se hace con materiales para cada cual.

saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 17, 2008)

Muchas gracias Fernandob..como veras esa pregunta la hice hace ya bastante tiempo cuando mis conocimientos no eran los mejores..Ahora si se todo lo que me decis..Muchas gracias de todos modos!..Ademas no me preocupo porque ya consegui un bueen transformador de 25Kv!..Y voy a usarlo para armar i bobina tesla!..Cuando termine de resolver algunos problemas pendientes voy a empezar y quien dice que no me arme un Tutorial =)

Un saludo!0

Feliz navidad y un prospero año nuevo!


----------



## Adolfoe (Dic 17, 2008)

Elvis. Muchas gracias por las imágenes, pero sabes si alguno de estos transformadores se puede utilizar como transformador de corriente?. Es que hasta donde tengo entendido el de núcleo de ferrita es un transformador de tensión. Y el toroidal no tengo ni idea.




			
				angel_ubuntu dijo:
			
		

> en las electonicas venden algo muy sencillo un pequeno transformador el cual dependediendo de la corriente que este pasando por este da un voltaje en la salida..



¿Y tiene algún nombre en específico?

gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 17, 2008)

son para alta frecuencia, si te refieres a usarlos como sensores de corriente para 220v 50 Hz no sirven.

yo andaba en eso por que me ofrecieron un buen lote hace tiempo de transformadores de ese tipo.
el tema es que para alta freciuencia se usan nucleos de ferrite (no problem) pero el asunto es que esoso transformadores LLEVAN POCAS VUELTAS.........cosa adecuada para alta frecuencia pero una KK para el uso que uno le daria como transformador de corriente donde necesitas de un lado solo un par de vueltas y del otro .......500.

busca en la web la marca "eltoroide" .

saludos


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Mar 9, 2009)

hola!
una duda, el trasformador de la fuetes de pc, el mas grande, no se usa como un transformador reductor de voltaje alterna como los de las teles, o radiograbadoras?!?!?!?

lo que pasa, es que el otro dia quise probar uno y al conectar la linea me daba un chispaso muy grande


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2009)

Mark TLLZ dijo:
			
		

> ..una duda, el trasformador de la fuetes de pc, el mas grande, no se usa como un transformador reductor de voltaje alterna como los de las teles, o radiograbadoras?!?!?!?
> 
> lo que pasa, es que el otro dia quise probar uno y al conectar la linea me daba un chispaso muy grande


Cosa que es lógica, ya que es un transformador de fuente conmutada y se alimenta con pulsos que provienen de un circuito, y no de la tensión de linea, son transformadores que trabajan a frecuencias altas y NO con los 50 o 60 Hz de la frecuencia de la linea de distribución eléctrica.


----------



## shadow_x (Mar 18, 2009)

saludos! aprovecho este foro y que aparecio una foto de una fuente de poder para hacer un par de preguntas:

1.- como se cual es la relacion de espiras en mi transformador? compre uno que va de 127@60Hz a 18@500mA y quiero simularlo pero no se que relacion poner en el livewire (10:1, 10:2, etc)

2.- como funciona el sistema de cambio en una fuente de poder de computadora?; ya ven que viene con una especie de deslizable que dice 115 o 220  y se debe cambiar dependiendo de la alimentacion de la casa.

de antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Mar 18, 2009)

shadow_x dijo:
			
		

> 1.- como se cual es la relacion de espiras en mi transformador? compre uno que va de 127@60Hz a 18@500mA y quiero simularlo pero no se que relacion poner en el livewire (10:1, 10:2, etc)



Fórmula para recordar: Np/Vp=Ns/Vs.
Donde Np y Vp son el número de vueltas y el voltaje del primario respectivamente, e igual Ns y Vs son el número de vueltas y voltaje del secundario.

Despejando te queda Np/Ns=Vp/Vs. De ahí sacás la relación que buscás. En tu caso, tiene que darte 7:1.



			
				shadow_x dijo:
			
		

> 2.- como funciona el sistema de cambio en una fuente de poder de computadora?; ya ven que viene con una especie de deslizable que dice 115 o 220  y se debe cambiar dependiendo de la alimentacion de la casa.



Ese switch pone en serie o en paralelo dos bobinados primarios en un transformador de la fuente. Con eso duplica la cantidad de vueltas del primario... Y leé la fórmula anterior.

Saludos


----------



## krit (Mar 18, 2009)

Yo no se mucho estos transformadores pero hace unos  días me encontré con esta página por casualidad mientras buscaba algo sobre soldadura por puntos.

En ella se indica muy claro y con fotos incluidas como construir una bobina tesla y por lo que parece hay que andar con precaución so pena de quedarse "frito".

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tesla/tesla1.html.

Ojalá te sirva de algo.


----------



## shadow_x (Mar 18, 2009)

ya habia sacado un calculo asi; solo que no estaba seguro O.O un semestre sin electronica hace estragos con el conocimiento basico O.O


----------



## renzo villamonte (May 20, 2009)

hola soy renzo un nuevo miembro a esta comunidad..mi pregunta  es si io podria construir un transformador de corriente ysi me pueden ayudar con los calculos de diseño osea formulas en general...nesesito censar una corriente de 10 amperios para una fuente conmutada qe estoy asiendo pero es dificil encontrar dicho transformador.ahora una persona me dijo que podria utilizar una sonda holl que cumple la misma funcion que el trans. de corriente.estoyaveriguando mas sobre la sonda holl


----------



## renzo villamonte (May 20, 2009)

quisiera acerles una pregunta en la fuente conmutada despues de la etapa rectificadora hau yna etapa de convercioa a ac aumentando la frecuencia como puedo aumentar la frecuencia a 500hz osea:ac-dc-ac a 500hz!


----------



## Elvis! (May 21, 2009)

Despues de rectificar volves a hacer oscilar la DC y vas a obtener una nueva frecuencia..Pero para que todo esto?No es mas sencillo oscilar solo una vez..O le vas a dar alguna aplicacion especial a estos 500hz?

Un saludo!


----------



## renzo villamonte (May 21, 2009)

cuando tengo el rizado de la onda pulsante tengo que amentarle la frecuencia para que el rizado sea mas puro....si tienen alguna mejor idea me avisan ps....


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 24, 2009)

Hola.
Es Relativamente Sencillo El Lograr El Objetivo.
En Un Pequeño Núcleo De Transformador, Digamos De 1 cm. De Área Central Formado Con Varias Laminas De Figura “E” y La Misma Cantidad De “I” .
Puedes Obtener Ese Núcleo De Un Cargador De Baterías  Antiguo.
Haz Un Molde de Cartón Que Entre Justo En La Parte Central De Las “E”. 
Sobre Ese Molde Enrolla, Digamos 50 Vueltas De Alambre Calibre Digamos AWG 36.
Solda a Las Terminales De Esa Bobina Unos Cables De Aprox 20 cm. De Longitud. Aísla Esta Juntura Con Un Tubo Retráctil. (Lo Calientas y Se Contrae En Su Diámetro).
Cubre La Bobina, Dejando Salir Los Cables, Con Alguna Cinta Aislante Engomada Con El Fin De Que No Se Deshaga.
A Esta Bobina Ve Colocando Alternadamente Una “E” y Una “I” Esto Es:
E Bobina I, Por Donde Quedó La I Introduce Una E y En Las Puntas De La E Coloca Una I y Así Sucesivamente Hasta La Última “E” e “I”. 
Ya Está El Transformador De Corriente.
Para Medir La Corriente De X, Debes Atravesar Uno De Los Cables De Alimentación Por La VENTANA Del Transformador De Corriente. (Espero Que Tenga Espacio Suficiente).
En Paralelo Con La Bobina De Tu Transformer De Corriente Pon Una Resistencia De 1 Ohm. 
Enciende El X y Mide La Caida De Voltaje En La Resistencia, El Medidor Indicará Un Voltaje Proporcional a La Corriente Que Cruza Por El Cable Atravesado Por La Ventana.
Puedes Obtener Una Lectura Más Objetiva Sacando La Relación De Transformación
De Tu Transformador De Corriente.
Sabemos Que: Ep/Es= Np/Ns=Is/Sp = RT. (RT Relación De Transformación). Entonces:
Np/Ns = 50/1 = 50RT (Recuerdas Las 50 Vueltas De La Bobina?) El Secundario Es 1 Vuelta.
 Luego: Is=V/R = Vx/1. (V= Lectura Del Medidor En Volts R La Resistencia De 1 Ohm).
Por Lo Tanto: IX=Is/RT= Corriente Que Cruza Por La X.
Toda Esta Palabrería Es Para Corriente Alterna, Para Corriente Continua Es Más.

Espero Sirva Esta Info. y No Canse Tanta Palabrería.
Saludos
A Tus Ordenes
PD: Ojalá No Me Equivoque En Las Formulas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ago 24, 2009)

MrCarlos, te agradecería que dejaras de escribir de esa manera, es muy incomodo leer tus mensajes.

Saludos.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 25, 2009)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> MrCarlos, te agradecería que dejaras de escribir de esa manera, es muy incomodo leer tus mensajes.
> 
> Saludos.



Muy Bien Mejoraré Mi Escritura
Gracias


----------



## gca (Ago 25, 2009)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Muy Bien Mejoraré Mi Escritura
> Gracias



El proble es que escribis todas las palabras con la primera letra en mayuscula.

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 25, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:


> El proble es que escribis todas las palabras con la primera letra en mayuscula.
> 
> Saludos



Entiendo, dejaré de hacerlo

he vuelto a leer mis escritos y mi se me hacen con muchas palabras, tambien trataré de corregir eso.

Gracias


----------



## Ashram (Oct 18, 2009)

Ya regrese de vacaciones!!! , Me tomé 2 semanas en vez de una y luego me puse a conseguir más trabajo y a construir el circuito inicial. Bueno, no se me ha olvidado que tengo pendiente revisar éste hilo, disculpen la demora. 

Respecto al circuito con el "nuevo diseño" aún no he hecho pruebas, ésto se debe a que ya construí el diseño inicial y... o sorpresa, no funcionó!!, la verdad, no tengo idea del porqué está fallando. En éste punto me encuentro con tres caminos: 

1. Colgarme de la bañera más cercana y esperar que se rompa antes de morir (creo que en México están diseñadas para no resistir más de 50 kg, ¬¬ espero no tener que averiguarlo) Vs simplemente dar vueltas en circulos hasta que por arte de magia un haz de sabiduría me ilumine.

2. Experimentar con un nuevo diseño y botar el inicial.

3. Pedir consejo e intentar corregir el diseño inicial .

Cada camino es tentador, sin embargo, creo que elegire la opción de pedir consejo, si no puede arreglarse no importa pero almenos intentaré darme una idea del porque falla, les publicaré la versión inicial de como pensaba medir la corriente (son los recuadros marcados del 1 al 3 del primer diagrama) y el error que presenta; También publicare la tentativa de como pienzo hacer la medición de corriente (utilizando lo aprendido en éste hilo gracias a su colaboración, segundo diagrama). Centrare éstos días en intentar hacer funcionar el primer diagrama antes de intentar medir la corriente de otra forma y dar por inservible el diseño inicial TT_TT. 

Por ahora, mi consuelo es que monté el diagrama inicial en una placa de prueba, la cual, puede estar ocasionando la falla (aunque no lo creo, pues es nueva), en éstos días voy a probar soldando el circuito a una placa definitiva para ver que pasa.  

Las palomitas en el primer diagrama, quieren decir que esas partes del diagrama han sido probadas y están funcionando bien de manera "independiente", y así era hasta el momento en que tuve que unir las masas del transformador que mide indirectamente la corriente con la masa de la fuente de alimentación de los circuitos, en ese momento, el voltaje que me debería suministrar el transformador paso de ser 0.9 a 1.3 volts (lo esperado) a ser de entre 9 a 12 voltios (dependiendo de si conectaba diodos u otras cosas intentando remediar el problema), es decir, al momento de unir las masas del transformador y la fuente de 12 voltios se altera el voltaje que debería suministrarme el transformador. 

El funcionamiento general del circuito es que si un aparato excede determinada corriente el OP-AMP manda un pulso al reset del contador para reiniciar el conteó, si transcurridos 2 minutos no hay un nuevo pulso, se apaga automaticamente el aparato.

Una vez que el diagrama funcione lo mejoraré con un PIC sustituyendo el 555, el contador, la compuerta "NOT", y todo lo que se pueda (nunca he programado un PIC pero creo que puedo conseguirlo, ya leí un libro, además tarde o temprano tengo que aprender como hacerlo). No creo que logre hacer mi primer código sin errores, debido a ésto, como en una semana después de acabar el diseño (funcionando) subire el diagrama utilizando el PIC junto con mi código tentativo (antes de quemar el PIC por si alguien quiere darme alguna observación o consejo antes de empezar a hechar a perder PIC's ). 

Probablemente cree un nuevo hilo para tratar el tema del PIC pues considero que debería tratarse en otra parte del foro, pero lo que, concierne a como voy a hacer para medir la corriente lo seguire tratando en este hilo. 

Si alguien se toma la molestia de orientarme muchas gracias (no estaba contando con éste error en mi diseño, aunque ya estoy acostumbrado a que las cosas fallen ¬¬) y gracias a todos por su contribución y disculpen la espera.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 18, 2009)

Hola Ashram

Primero que nada, resulta interesante la idea de colgarse de una bañera, aunque es poco práctica para encontrar soluciones. Mejor no lo hagas 

Segundo, no se te ocurra probar el segundo circuito: Vas a hacer mucho humo. Le vas a poner unos 300 y pico de Volt (lo que dan 220V rectificados menos un poco que caerá en las resistencias) a la entrada del operacional y al condensador. Feo feo.

Tercero y acá está lo más lindo: Si alimentás los operacionales con un voltaje simple (es lo que se ve en tu esquema) al que llamaremos V, automáticamente vas a tener V/2 en las entradas (esa será la referencia de los operacionales).
Entre eso y algún duende de los electrones podés tener tranquilamente los voltajes que medís. Apuesto por esto como causa de tu intento fallido de suicidio.
Seguir vivo debería ser tan simple como alimentar con una fuente simétrica los operacionales (y sólo tomar la rama positiva para el resto del circuito).

¿Otras opiniones?


----------



## Ashram (Oct 18, 2009)

Gracias por el comentario, estoy alimentando los operacionales con fuente simple porque no estoy necesitando voltajes negativos, procuré trabajar sólo con los voltajes positivos para no necesitar de una fuente dual, sin embargo, no entiendo cuando me dices que mi voltaje de referencia se convierte en V/2, tengo entendido que si usas voltaje simple a la salida te da: o cero voltios o voltaje positivo. 

Mmm... me parece que tienes mucha razón con lo de el segundo diagrama!!!, el motor tiene una resistencia interna considerable y muy probablemente sea mucho mayor que la que le voy a poner, por lo tanto, el voltaje se irá mayormente a mi circuito, almenos el diagrama dos moriria como un héroe jajaja, en el campo de batalla!. Como dato curioso luego reviso cuanto me da la medición del vóltimetro después de las resistencias.

Igual y acabo de aprender a utilizar los OP-AMPs, no me encontre con ese detalle en los manuales, por cierto, lo que sugieres es que alimente el circuito 1 con fuente dual como una probable solución? (en vez de tierra usar -vdd). gracias nuevamente.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 19, 2009)

Ashram dijo:


> ...no entiendo cuando me dices que mi voltaje de referencia se convierte en V/2, tengo entendido que si usas voltaje simple a la salida te da: o cero voltios o voltaje positivo.


El operacional asume (¡como si tuviera poder de decisión!) que, sin carga ni nada, sus entradas están a un voltaje de V/2, o sea, exactamente en la mitad del voltaje de alimentación.
Con eso están preparados para señales positivas o negativas en su entrada (no saben si serán sólo positivas). En tu caso si alimentás con 12V simples, el operacional va a asumir que lo estás alimentando con +-6V. Si aplicás 0V (con respecto a  masa) desde el puente de diodos a la entrada no inversora, el operacional va a ver -6V y va a tratar de entregar esos -6V por la salida (equivalen a 0V con respecto a masa).
Por esas cosas de los dispositivos no ideales, no va a llegar a darte los -6V que quiere y te dará alguno más, pongamos que -5V (eso es 1V con respecto a masa) y ahí empieza el desfasaje.
Deberías poder corregirlo con el pote que tenés en el buffer para compensar esas cosillas, pero ante estos duendes que te decía que a veces aparecen... Son pocos los que pueden darles pelea.

Otra cosa que te sugeriría hacer es probar de desacoplar las masas. Te dejo un esquema de cómo se hace (nada difícil). Obviamente probá las secciones 3 a 9 juntas poniéndoles señal (si es que no lo hiciste), para comprobar que el problema viene de la conexión de 1 y 2.



Ashram dijo:


> ...por lo tanto, el voltaje se irá mayormente a mi circuito... Como dato curioso luego reviso cuanto me da la medición del vóltimetro después de las resistencias.


En el cable vas a tener siempre 220V (¿o usan 110V en tu país?). ¡La caída se da *en el motor*, no en los cables!
Vas a medir el mismo voltaje que medirías en el enchufe si medís entre las resistencias.



Ashram dijo:


> ...lo que sugieres es que alimente el circuito 1 con fuente dual como una probable solución? (en vez de tierra usar -vdd)


Claro. La alimentación positiva del operacional a +V, la negativa a -V y la tierra de esa fuente (el punto medio) unida a la del circuito general.
De todas formas, antes de cambiar la fuente probá lo de desacoplar las masas y eso de los bloques 3 a 9 juntos, que no requieren casi modificaciones. Si eso no ayuda, ahí sí, probá cambiar la alimentación.


Saludos


----------



## Ashram (Oct 20, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Otra cosa que te sugeriría hacer es probar de desacoplar las masas. Te dejo un esquema de cómo se hace (nada difícil). Obviamente probá las secciones 3 a 9 juntas poniéndoles señal (si es que no lo hiciste), para comprobar que el problema viene de la conexión de 1 y 2.



Gracias, voy a desacoplar las masas de inmediato !!  y muchas gracias por el esquema , si no funciona trataré con voltaje dual (estoy utilizando una fuente dual para hacer pruebas , pero me gustaría no usar voltaje dual si no es completamente necesario, ya que las fuentes duales son más dificiles de conseguir y construir). 

Por cierto, estaba leyendo :estudiando:, y eso de desacoplar las masas lo utilizan mucho en los equipos de sonido para eliminar ruidos, me resulta interesante que lo ocupe aplicar en los OP-AMPs en modo de buffer o seguidor de tensión y comparador, ¿Dónde aprendiste a aplicarlo? ¿Has tenido problemas en el pasado al unir masas? me gustaría saber un poco más .

En cuanto a probar las etapas de manera independiente, probé el circuito desde el inicio utilizando un divisor de voltaje -que me daba de 0.9 a 1.2 voltios- en lugar de las entradas del transformador y funcionó perfectamente, por lo cual, las etapas de la 3 a la 9 funcionan bien (siempre y cuando se utilize la misma fuente de alimentación que alimenta los OP-AMPs para suministrar el voltaje a comparar).



Cacho dijo:


> Deberías poder corregirlo con el pote que tenés en el buffer para compensar esas cosillas, pero ante estos duendes que te decía que a veces aparecen... Son pocos los que pueden darles pelea.



Si nada funciona, voy a ir a una de esas tiendas raras a que me hagan una limpia y me vendan algo para mantener contentos a los duendes o un troll que se los coma, que se yo  jejeje.

Gracias a todos por su colaboración, veo que hay cosas que no tomé en cuenta , les matendre al tanto de cómo se arregla el problema.


----------



## Cacho (Oct 20, 2009)

Moví esta parte para acá, porque nos fuimos bastante del tema.
Además es más probable que aparezcan más voces por acá.

Lo de desacoplar las masas obedece a una cuestión muy simple. Una por la que circulan corrientes grandes induce oscilaciones o corrientes espurias en otra por la que circulen corrientes chicas.
Si te fijás en los circuitos de audio o en los que incorporan electrónica digital y, por ejemplo, un motor, las masas de todo lo que lleve una corriente relativamente grande (la masa de alimentación/parlantes y la de señal, o la del motor y el PIC) están separadas por un arreglo similar al del adjunto anterior.

Digamos que son corrientes "sucias" y "limpias". Así, cuando hay corriente en la vía sucia, la limpia no se mancha porque resulta más simple para la mugre ir por el camino que no tiene resistencia.

En tu caso, como usás la masa del puente rectificador (sucia) conectada con la de los operacionales (que debería estar limpia porque se usa como referencia), podés estar jugando en contra de tus intereses.

Saludos

Edito: Si todo falla, vamos por un optoacoplador


----------



## Ashram (Oct 23, 2009)

Jajaja, ok mil gracias por mover el tema y por vuestra disposición, seguramente habrá más personas interesadas aquì . 

Comenzaré a revisar el foro más regularmente después de mañana, he pescado una enfermedad y me ha dejado en cama una semana. A causa de ello, todavía me encuentro a la mitad del motando del circuito en una placa definitiva (normalmente me tomaría máximo 2 días, y eso, porque me gusta cuidar mucho el acomodo de los integrados cuando hago el primer montaje), me está quedando bien, si consigo cámara subiré algunas fotografìas. Espero poder contarles lo que da mejores resultados a brevedad.

Respecto a los optoacopladores, los que he utilizado son el MOC3030 y el MOC3010 que son como hermanos, pero tienen la desventaja de que aparentemente se comportan como interruptores y no como potenciometros (que serían más útiles).

Recientemente fui a una electrónica preguntando si conocian algún integrado que fuera como un optoacoplador pero que se comportara como un potenciometro, a lo que me respondieron friamente DIME EL NÚMERO de integrado, jajaja si lo supiera... . Se me ocurrió montar un kit de optoacoplador: un led pegado a una fotoresistencia forrado de papel aluminio. (bueno no se que calidad tendría, ni tampoco se si el voltaje y la corriente del transformador alcancen para encender el led pero sería una forma de solucionar el problema , supongo que algo así propones  almenos que alguien conozca el número de integrado de un optoacoplador-potenciometro ).


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2009)

Ashram dijo:


> Se me ocurrió montar un kit de optoacoplador: un led pegado a una fotoresistencia forrado de papel aluminio.


En algo así estaba pensando. He hecho de esas cosas con un pedacito de termocontraíble (o cómo le digan allá, en inglés es "heatshrink"), con un LED de un lado (los rojos son los que prenden con menos voltaje) y una fotoresistencia o un fototransistor del otro lado.
Enfrentados uno con el otro, bien cerquita, calor, dejar enfriar y ya está.

Saludos


----------



## Ashram (Ene 12, 2010)

Creo que esta demás decirlo.... no funcionó lo de desacoplar las masas y ésto de ser autodidacta con los opams no me resulta muy bien, por cierto, estoy notando que es más dificil de lo que creía... me parece que es hora de cambiar de diagrama, voy a tratar comparando el voltaje en corriente alterna con los opams (sin convertir el voltaje a directa), no se como va a acabar el circuito pero lo voy a hacer, no me voy a dejar vencer por algo que de seguro ya millones de personas lo han hecho antes!!! ^_^


----------



## fredor73 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola, parece que este tema hace tiempo se termino, pero, quizpas todavía alguién que me ayude. Quiero construir un transformador de corriente, no importa que no sea de gran precisión. Para la aplicación que lo deseo, el tamaño es importante,porque necesito poder detectar corriente sumamente pequeñas en circuitos sumamente grandes. Ejemplo: Necesito tener señales 4-20mA o 0-10V o 5A para corrientes de 20A en un circuito que tiene una capacidad máxima de corriente de 2500A. la parte de control la tengo prevista, esto es que para corrientes mayores de 20 A pongo en cort circuito el transformador, sin embargo, comercialmente no existen transformadores tan grandes, solución, construir uno.
gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 12, 2010)

No hace falta ningun un transformador especial.

Una intensidad de 2500A normalmente se hace circular por barras --> En un tramo de la barra le atornillas otra (con contacto confiable pipi-cucu) del mismo material y menor seccion --> con eso tenes un divisor de corriente proporcional a la *seccion* de las barras.
Si haces que sea de 25:1 vas a tener 100A max en la mas chica y ahi le colgas un TI comun y silvestre.

Como vos necesitas una resolucion del 0.8% (20A sobre 2500A), si los 2500A no son estables y las variaciones son lentas no vas a diferenciar gran cosa.Y no va a ser por el metodo de medicion sino de pura señal jodida.


----------



## jgrey (Abr 16, 2010)

hola muchachones...

prestad mucha atencion a mi requerimiento...y perdonen mi orrografia...

estoy elaborando un variador de velocidad...

ojo... 
tengo un conductor de calibre AWG 2/0 por donde fluye una corriente de 80 amperios...necesito realizar con espiras, un transformador de corriente para monitorear y dar orden a traves de un termico para que saque el sistema de operacion a los 85amperios...escucho ofertas y agradeceria esquema...gracias.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2010)

hoy dia.............no se como decirlo.............uno ya no compra un sustrato de silicio para hacerse un transistor.
ni muchos transistores para hacerse un chip.
si uno vive peleando contra la corriente se ahoga.

asi que si lo que quieren es una pinza , que sea medianamente manejable hacen esto:
compran una pinza china (10 dolares) , le sacan lo de adentro que no sirve (un sacrilegio pero que hay........no queda otra) , y utilizan lo util (por 10 dolares tienen un nucleo movil , con la bobina enroscada, con cuerpo de PVC ycajita para un quequeño circuito .......una ganga !!!! ) .

si lo que quieren es algo fijo, un sensor , miren la publicidad de esta pagina:

www.forosdeelectronica.com

en una parte esta "eltoroide" 



EDIT: recien veo quien inicio este post ...........
donde estas ??????????
te extrañamos !!!!!!!!!!!
que de tu vida ???
queremso nuevas fotos..


----------



## jgrey (Abr 16, 2010)

muchas gracias por lo de la pinza china... ya la tengo ... pero no es esa la idea lo que estoy realizando lo etoy haciendo con calculo personales y ayudado por personal de este foro  que si saben... asi que lo que deseo es una forfulita para saber cuantas espiritas ledoy a un alambrito de tantos milimetros cuadrados conectaclo aun temico que ya calcule y ya funciona.... y despues de todo esto sumarte ami proyetico y decir fue relizado solo con calculos gracias a.......asi que si la tienes sueltala nomasya que eso es un instrumento de medida y muchos en estos foros an realizado transformadores de medida....espero mas ofertas gratas...

en cuanto a la foto no te preocupes... las imagenes solo sirven para recrear...chaooo:enfadado:

haaa otra cosita.... no te pareceria grandioso subirte en un auto hecho por tus propias manos y tu conocimiento... estoy mas que seguro que cuando lo hagas seria tu mas grande tesoro...


----------



## fernandob (Abr 16, 2010)

jgrey dijo:


> haaa otra cosita.... no te pareceria grandioso subirte en un auto hecho por tus propias manos y tu conocimiento... estoy mas que seguro que cuando lo hagas seria tu mas grande tesoro...


 
nopi........eso querria decir que me pase meses......años en el taller haciendome un auto  en vez de disfrutar la unica vida que tengo .
prefiero sentarme en el auto sin haber hecho nada.
o mejor....ni siquiera necesitar el auto, vivir en una isla de hawaiiiiii tranquilo, feliz , con chicas en top-lesssssss y feliz de la vida sin desear cosas materiales .
solo chinca -. chonga con las isleñas
pero no te preocupes, te comprendo lo que decis .



jgrey dijo:


> muchas gracias por lo de la pinza china... ya la tengo ... pero no es esa la idea lo que estoy realizando lo etoy haciendo con calculo personales y ayudado por personal de este foro que si saben... asi que lo que deseo es una forfulita para saber cuantas espiritas ledoy a un alambrito de tantos milimetros cuadrados conectaclo aun temico que ya calcule y ya funciona.... y despues de todo esto sumarte ami proyetico y decir fue relizado solo con calculos gracias a.......asi que si la tienes sueltala nomasya que eso es un instrumento de medida y muchos en estos foros an realizado transformadores de medida....espero mas ofertas gratas...
> ...


 

toda la demas parte no te la entiendo ni medio.
quizas llevamos caminos recorridos o epocas distintas.
pero vos decis que queres que te den las formulitas .....una formulita donde poner "yo quiero" apretar botones de la calculadora y que te diga "hace esto".
para mi eso no es aprender, en esa parte no te comprendo, no preguntas por teoria, por aprender de transformadores o campos EM ,suena un poco raroy como lo pedis , no se de donde sos, pero se suele decir ayuda , no ofertas. .
pero bueno cosa de c/u .

saludos y suerte


----------



## danith72 (Jul 30, 2010)

Buenas a todo el mundo, aquí dejo un manual donde se explica un poco los transformadores de corriente. El manual se llama: explorando las aplicaciones con transformadores de corriente:

SALUDOS!!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 30, 2010)

Yo los usaba para saber si las lámparas halógenas estaban fundidas.
Las incandescentes basta con medir si hay tensión en el triac.


----------



## danith72 (Jul 30, 2010)

¿Como usabas este transformador para medirlas?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2010)

Se pasa el hilo de fase por el centro de una bobina toroidal, así queda un primario de una vuelta y un secundario de las que lleve la bobina. Esa señal se amplifica con unos operacionales y se mete al ADC.
Los valores de todo esto dependen que carga quieras controlar, yo lo hice un tanto empíricamente haciendo varias pruebas.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 31, 2010)

buaaaaaaaaaaaaa..................no lo puedo abrir ...esta en algo raro ??
tengo una comodore 64 que le meti word 1,1 con vaselina.

de verdad che , en que programa esta ??? o es mi maquina??


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 1, 2010)

Hola fernandob

En el ZIP adjunto están contenidos 2 archivos un Formato DOC otro formato RTF.
Ojalá ahora si los puedas abrir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2010)

nuchas gracias, ahora si los pude bajar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> buaaaaaaaaaaaaa..................no lo puedo abrir ...esta en algo raro ??
> tengo una comodore 64 que le meti word 1,1 con vaselina.
> 
> de verdad che , en que programa esta ??? o es mi maquina??


 
 El formato .docx a veces no lo reconoce , lo bajas a tus documentos y le quitas la x 

Si eso funciona entonces >> Mi PC >> Herramientas >> Opciones de Carpeta >> Tipos de Archivo >> Nuevo , y pones DOCX y le indicàs el Word .

Saludos !


----------



## danith72 (Ago 2, 2010)

Hola a todo el mundo, disculpad, el documento lo hice con word 2007. Os lo dejo en formato 2003


----------



## dnnyau (Sep 27, 2010)

Buen dia a todos, yo quiero conocer la corriente que esta requiriendo un motor de 5A alterna, para ello tengo un transformador de corriente (tipo dona) este es AC1005, mi duda es como es como se conecta?, en la hoja de datos, me aparece que el pin 3 no se ocupa, en el pin 1 y 2 esta una resistencia (la tengo de 100ohm), y por lo que dice el diagrama ahi mismo se alimenta con una tensión de 0.5V, quiero saber si he interpretado bien este diagrama, ademas que quiero saber si alguien ya ha usado este, y me comente si es necesario pasar a través del transformador una sola linea del cable de alterna que quiero sensar o serian las dos necesariamente?, y saber de que pin estaria obteniendo la señal DC que estaria variando con respecto a la corriente AC, actualmente tengo la coneccion como aparece en la hoja de datos y estoy tratando de leer la tension DC de el pin 1 y 2 pero no obtengo nada!
ojala alguien me pueda ayudar en este aspecto, muchas gracias. (ahora lo estoy probando con un taladro de 4.5A forzándolo para que su corriente aumente)


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola dnnyau

Lo que te está indicando en la hoja de datos es que cuando por el primario (Una sola vuelta) pasan 5 Amp. Por el secundario salen 5mAmp.
Como esos 5mAmp. Circulan por una resistencia de 100 Ohms la caída de voltaje será 0.005 x 100 = 5Vac.

5 volts de corriente alterna; no de DC como Tú lo mencionas.
Esto se debe a que el transformador de corriente no tiene nada para rectificar esa corriente.

Con tu Multímetro conéctalo en función de AC. No de DC.

Si pasas los 2 cables uno con otro se neutralizarán y el medidor no indicará nada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dnnyau (Sep 27, 2010)

muchas gracias, con esto ya me fue posible tener la lectura de la corriente, solo es cuestión de rectificar la señal para usarla en un micro controlador y listo!

PD: he notado que si paso la linea dos veces a través de la dona, esta se vuelve mas sensible.

nuevamente muchas gracias por su respuesta!


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola dnnyau

Si, así es, si pasas 2 veces el cable por donde pasa la corriente que deseas medir la salida será el doble, 10Vac. pero puede ser que se queme la resistencia si no soporta la disipación de potencia.

Si rectificas el voltaje que estás obteniendo con diodos cuando sea menor a 1 Volt esos diodos no podrán rectificarla. OJo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## dnnyau (Sep 27, 2010)

Muy bien muchas gracias, lo tomare muy en cuenta, conoce algún circuito integrado capaz de rectificar esta señal? (efectivamente tenia pensado hacerlo con diodos y un capacitor)


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 27, 2010)

Hola dnnyan

Hay por aqui un rectificador de presicion que podría servirte.
Yo creia que lo tenía pero no es así.
creo que lo adjuntó fogonazo pero no se en que tema ni mensaje.

saludos
a sus ordenes
PD: Acá Está En El Mensage #3 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/proyecto-sonometro-9817/


----------



## dnnyau (Oct 11, 2010)

gracias! estoy en ello!


----------



## Scooter (Oct 11, 2010)

En su día yo hice eso con dos etapas de operacional y después rectificando.


----------



## YoOs (Jun 8, 2011)

Hola a todos 


He estado utilizando CT´s (transformadores de corriente) para hacer un acondicionamiento de señal, para un sistema de medicion de corriente.

Segun iba averiguando los CT por lo general tienen una relacion proporcional para la conversion de corriente, por ejemplo en su primario pueden llegar a soportar corrientes como 50A, 75A, 100A, 150A, 200A, 1000 A, etc y en su secundario siempre tienen una salida por lo general de 5A o 1A, ahora me dicen que esas corriente de salida y de entrada segun el diseño del CT son *CORRIENTES NOMINALES *, alguien podria aclararme mejor a que se refieren con este termino

Muchisimas gracias de antemano..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2011)

*Nominal* es lo máximo para lo que fué diseñado dentro del uso normal.

La real puede ser más alta o mas baja. Puede trabajar a menor corriente y con picos mayores , mientas el "promedio" no supere lo nominal.

Saludos !


----------



## camilousma (Ago 4, 2012)

danith72 muy buenos días, este documento me sirvió mucho para entender el funcionamiento de los CT, esque estoy haciendo un amperimetro con pic y quiero medir los electrodomésticos de mi casa con cargas de hasta 30A y también el consumo de los dispositivos en standby, entonces necesito 2 rangos de medición, estoy en el dilema de si utilizar un sensor de efecto hall o un CT, en mi localidad (Medellin-Colombia) solo puedo conseguir estos dos dispositivos: sensor hall ACS714LLCTR-30A-T, y CT  ECS1030-L72, ambos de 30A, pero no se muy bien como determinar su precisión, y si con uno solo puedo medir 1mA o los 30A o necesitaría dos CT o dos sensores para los 2 rangos que necesito, uno es para medir hasta 200mA con error de -+ 0.1mA (necesito que sea muy preciso para medir el stanby de los dispositivos)  y otro de 200mA hasta 30A para medir la corriende de los electrodomésticos, en este rango la precision ya no es tan exigente. Esa es como mi duda en general, de antemano muchas gracias en lo que me puedan ayudar


----------



## danith72 (Ago 8, 2012)

Hola Camilousma, mira en ésta página, a ver si encuentras algo, en cuanto a los CT, me parecen bastante cómodos de usar en las aplicaciones, pero si se saturan dan valores erróneos, mira aqui:

YUANXING ELECTRONICS CO.,LTD.

yo he comprado a esta gente y son muy formales y te resuelven las dudas. Para los stand-by de los dispositivos yo he empleado CT y van muy bien

Saludos.


----------



## Yasmani9712 (Mar 14, 2022)

Un saludo para todos.
Estoy intentado medir corriente con un transformador pero no se si voy por el camino correcto.
La idea es obtener una tensión proporcional a la corriente la cual pueda ser leida por un CAD de un PIC.
Acá les dejo el diagrama. Espero sus respuestras. Y tambien espero que mi publicación no sea editada, bloqueada o eliminada...


----------



## switchxxi (Mar 14, 2022)

Yasmani9712 dijo:


> Un saludo para todos.
> Estoy intentado medir corriente con un transformador pero no se si voy por el camino correcto.
> La idea es obtener una tensión proporcional a la corriente la cual pueda ser leida por un CAD de un PIC.
> Acá les dejo el diagrama. Espero sus respuestras. Y tambien espero que mi publicación no sea editada, bloqueada o eliminada...



De las hojas de datos de un transformador de corriente:




Por cierto, rectificar a onda completa con componentes discretos en esa aplicación no me parece acertado... Si lo vas a "samplear" con un ADC, ¿ para que poner el rectificador y filtrado ? Podes buscar el pico en el programa y hacer todo en software, mas si la señal es de 60Hz, lo único es evitar la parte negativa de la onda. Un rectificador con opamp para no perder lo que cae en el diodo debería ser suficiente.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2022)

¿Vas a simular o vas a montar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2022)

Yasmani9712 dijo:


> Un saludo para todos.
> Estoy intentado medir corriente con un transformador pero no se si voy por el camino correcto.
> La idea es obtener una tensión proporcional a la corriente la cual pueda ser leida por un CAD de un PIC.
> Acá les dejo el diagrama. Espero sus respuestras. Y tambien espero que mi publicación no sea editada, bloqueada o eliminada...Ver el archivo adjunto 279373


No me parece el camino correcto.
Debido a la tensión de umbral del rectificador habrá corrientes *bajas* que no producirán lectura alguna 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 15, 2022)

Lo ideal serias saper cual es lo rango de medidas en Amper deseado ( curriente minima y con cual resolución)
Lo transformador TR1 puede sener construido muy facilmente a partir de un chico transformador de fuente de parede donde desarmamos lo secundario y canbiamos por una unica espira de hilo de cubre ayslado que suporte con seguridad la curriente a sener medida.
Lo devanado primario sirve ahora como secundario y ese debe sener cargado con un resistor de bajo valor (algunas decenas de Ohmios) , despues con auxilio de un diodo rectificador mas una red R y C paralelo tenenos uma tensión DC proporcional a la curriente circulante en lo primario del transformador TR1.
!Suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2022)

De hecho las pinzas amperometricas - amperimetricas analógicas lo hacían simplemente rectificando con un díodo , no se incluso si no he visto alguna que "le clavaba" una tensión inferior a la de conducción . . .  digamos 0,3V, al díodo de germanio . . .


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2022)

La pega es que según lo que midas puede no vale mirar solo media onda; los triacs tiene la fea costumbre de romperse medio y quedarse la mitad conduciendo o sin conducir al margen de lo que la puerta les indique.
En esos casos no valdría ni mirar solo media onda ni juntar los dos semiciclos.


----------

